# Found ferret



## dogferret (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi, My son and his family found a ferret yesterday, 09.02.2013. in Maidencastle, Blackthorn. They have brought him to me as I have quite a few ferrets. He is cream colour, full hob, quite friendly, and was very hungry! So please if anyone has lost one, get in touch. I really don't want to keep him, as my other ferrets do not take kindly to new ferrets, and I don't want to keep him on his own.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

dogferret said:


> Hi, My son and his family found a ferret yesterday, 09.02.2013. in Maidencastle, Blackthorn. They have brought him to me as I have quite a few ferrets. He is cream colour, full hob, quite friendly, and was very hungry! So please if anyone has lost one, get in touch. I really don't want to keep him, as my other ferrets do not take kindly to new ferrets, and I don't want to keep him on his own.


are his eyes red??? if so hes Albino, You could get your son to ring about local vets in the area and tell them all he is found, in the hope his owner has reported him missing. Have you looked at his teeth to try and age him? after a week you could then contact a ferret rescue to help rehome him, but if he is albino he may be sitting in rescue a while.

ETA : get him scanned for a chip too, its very unlikely he is but you'll know then.


----------



## dogferret (Sep 19, 2012)

If he was albino, I would have said so! Anyway I am glad to report that his owners have been found, so he will be going home today. Thank you for your help.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

dogferret said:


> If he was albino, I would have said so! Anyway I am glad to report that his owners have been found, so he will be going home today. Thank you for your help.


wow keep your hair on, why did you describe him as cream then, if he was that he would be either silver or dark eyed white. sorry but chill out. I am glad the ferrets owner was found.


----------



## dogferret (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry, but I have 4 cream ferrets, and over the years have had several others. Some people describe them as cinnamon, they aren't silvers or albino. They have dark eyes, cream bodies and chocolate legs generally, although not always!!! Anyway, thank you for your help, cheers, Liz


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

dogferret said:


> Sorry, but I have 4 cream ferrets, and over the years have had several others. Some people describe them as cinnamon, they aren't silvers or albino. They have dark eyes, cream bodies and chocolate legs generally, although not always!!! Anyway, thank you for your help, cheers, Liz


ah they sound like sandies  lovely ferrets. here is one of my rescues who match your discription.


----------



## dogferret (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes, they're the ones!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

dogferret said:


> Yes, they're the ones!


Sandys are the best ferrets, at least till I get some that arent sandys . You need to post pics of your ferrets so that I can have a drool over them


----------



## dogferret (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't know how to do it!! I'll get my son to do it when I see him. I have 11 at the moment.- 4 sandies, 2 albinos, 2 silvers and and 3 polecat. I also have 3 beautiful lurchers. 9 of them are rescues, and over the years I must have had about 50!(ferrets that is!) I used to breed them, which was wonderful, but with so many that need homes, I couldn't bring myself to do it any more. I keep on saying I'm not going to have any more, and then I get a phone call saying there are some that desperately need a home, so I have to take them. 2 of them are living inside at the moment, as they are very old now, and the little girl is really on her last legs, and the others have great big covered runs outside,and I love them all to bits. I rescued 5 last year and they are the most beautiful and loving ferrets ever. They have never tried to nip me at all, and they had had a dreadful life. Sorry, once I get started I just witter on and on about my animals, but they are what keeps me going, and I feel by looking after these little animals, I am giving something back.

Cheers, Liz


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

dogferret said:


> I don't know how to do it!! I'll get my son to do it when I see him. I have 11 at the moment.- 4 sandies, 2 albinos, 2 silvers and and 3 polecat. I also have 3 beautiful lurchers. 9 of them are rescues, and over the years I must have had about 50!(ferrets that is!) I used to breed them, which was wonderful, but with so many that need homes, I couldn't bring myself to do it any more. I keep on saying I'm not going to have any more, and then I get a phone call saying there are some that desperately need a home, so I have to take them. 2 of them are living inside at the moment, as they are very old now, and the little girl is really on her last legs, and the others have great big covered runs outside,and I love them all to bits. I rescued 5 last year and they are the most beautiful and loving ferrets ever. They have never tried to nip me at all, and they had had a dreadful life. Sorry, once I get started I just witter on and on about my animals, but they are what keeps me going, and I feel by looking after these little animals, I am giving something back.
> 
> Cheers, Liz


Im not very technically minded (understatement of the year there ), but I have a photobucket account, I upload the pics I want to put on here onto there, then I copy the IMG code and paste it onto the post Im doing, thats the way I find easiest to do photos. I bet your lurcher pics would be drooled over in the dog section too, we have a lot of fans of lurchers/lurcher owners on here . Im just on my first two ferrets, but Im planning for more later this year, they are amazing animals, although I wont be able to have 50 , since my house just isnt big enough


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

dogferret said:


> I don't know how to do it!! I'll get my son to do it when I see him. I have 11 at the moment.- 4 sandies, 2 albinos, 2 silvers and and 3 polecat. I also have 3 beautiful lurchers. 9 of them are rescues, and over the years I must have had about 50!(ferrets that is!) I used to breed them, which was wonderful, but with so many that need homes, I couldn't bring myself to do it any more. I keep on saying I'm not going to have any more, and then I get a phone call saying there are some that desperately need a home, so I have to take them. 2 of them are living inside at the moment, as they are very old now, and the little girl is really on her last legs, and the others have great big covered runs outside,and I love them all to bits. I rescued 5 last year and they are the most beautiful and loving ferrets ever. They have never tried to nip me at all, and they had had a dreadful life. Sorry, once I get started I just witter on and on about my animals, but they are what keeps me going, and I feel by looking after these little animals, I am giving something back.
> 
> Cheers, Liz


hehe its nice to see yet another person addicted to ferrets  they're such wounderful animals who get such a bad reputation, when 99% of the time its the owners/breeders fault ferrets bite. I breed ferrets at times but I dont feel guilty because all the babies I breed stay with me, only very very rarely will I let some go to a new home if i've spoken to the person a good few years and I will always remain friendly with the people throught the ferrets life and offer them a home back if ever they need to be re homed, there are too many people breeding ferrets (as sadly its the cheapest option and they'll be cute) I rescue some too the latest being the 4 sandies


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> hehe its nice to see yet another person addicted to ferrets  they're such wounderful animals who get such a bad reputation, when 99% of the time its the owners/breeders fault ferrets bite. I breed ferrets at times but I dont feel guilty because all the babies I breed stay with me, only very very rarely will I let some go to a new home if i've spoken to the person a good few years and I will always remain friendly with the people throught the ferrets life and offer them a home back if ever they need to be re homed, there are too many people breeding ferrets (as sadly its the cheapest option and they'll be cute) I rescue some too the latest being the 4 sandies


Dont forget the ones you rescue too


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Dont forget the other ones you rescue too


Ooops didnt read your post properly, youve already mentioned them, including the fab four


----------



## dogferret (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi, it's really nice to turn on my computer in the morning and have someone to talk to! I will get some pictures up in a few days. I started off with 2 ferrets, and then rescued 4, and then another one, so I then had 2 hobs. I didn't know much about them then, and so they multiplied and before I knew it, I had 21 babies from 3 litters!! I had ordered a book called The Complete Book Of Ferrets which arrived just as the babies were born, so I then learnt a lot more. All the hobs I have had have been castrated, and the fathers after they have mated, because I hate to make them live on their own. When I just had one lurcher, my beautiful Lottie,(saluki X pharoah hound) one of my original ferrets wasn't very well, so she lived in the house in a chest of drawers, and wandered at will because Lottie was great with her, and they used to play out in the garden. That was a lovely time, and the three of us used to go to car boots and dog shows! Happy days. When my little ferret goes, I want to keep Georgie in the house and try to get my present dogs used to him. That will be a challenge, but I will try. Nice to talk, Cheers, Liz


----------



## dogferret (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi DKDream, sorry I've only just seen your post! It's a funny thing with ferrets. When I rescued the first 4, all girls. They were all sisters and 3 of them were so sweet but the other one would bite at every opportunity. The last 4 I rescued had had a pretty awful life and the hob has an injured pelvis which has improved a lot since they've been here, but they really are so sweet, not a nip between them, so I don't know. I bought 2 baby jills a couple of years ago, and they have had a good life, and they still nip me quite a lot. They are the only non rescues.


----------

